# Is the Pandora a classic style or out of date? Also can it be a workhorse bag?



## rosiier

Hey ya'll. So I've been eyeing the Givenchy Black Panda in a Small size and I was wondering if it's out of style and if it's worth even buying new anymore? I see the resell market for pandas has not been kind and I know the bag was everywhere a few years back but seemed to die off from the public eye a bit. 
I know the Dionysus was the same, but I still have mine and love it to pieces, I feel like it's a classic at this point. But I don't keep up with Givenchy as much as other brands, so wanted to see other people's opinions on the Pandora style. 

Should I buy the pandora or go for a more "in" piece like a Pochette Metis (LV)? 

Also if you have the small pandora bag, how has it held up over the years? Any serious wear and tears? Can you treat it like a workhorse bag like the neverfull and still have it looking fresh or is it more delicate? 

Thanks in advance for any helpful responses!


----------



## randr21

Pandora has been around for almost 12 yrs iirc, so it's a classic and Givenchy still produces it. It's a workhorse bag and can be worn 4 ways. Mine are still like new but I dont wear it every day for a year so I'll let others ch ok me in. I dont have the never full but isn't it canvas and therefore more sturdy than real leather? I feel like I see neverfull everywhere and pandora sightings make it rare and unique, but they are 2 different styles so you should get the one that fits your needs.


----------



## Rockerchic

I am bumping this as I just finally bought a pandora in a beautiful midnight blue color. I love it so much. What was the pandora's downfall? I can't understand why it is still not popular and yet the loewe puzzle is all the rage. Similar style and I want both in my collection but honestly I have found the pandora to be so much easier to wear...so light weight, small strap fits easily over my shoulder, zipper location makes the bag super easy to get in and out of. 
For the loewe, I do love the gorgeous leather and want one too but doesnt' seem like it will be as practical.


----------



## l.ch.

I still use my mini Pandora! Is one of my favorite bags and fits a lot for its size! I think I will add a bigger size to my collection!


----------



## Norm.Core

I think the Pandora has a bit more edge/stronger style point of view than the Loewe Puzzle bag. My best friend carries the medium size as her work bag and she’s a leather fiend. I want to buy the mini Pandora in tumbled leather someday. Just love the look/presence of Pandora vs Antigona or any other Givenchy offerings.

The classic/outdated debates about styles is really subjective. As long as you love it, it will always be right. I guess sometimes our insecurities bubble up when we carry something we adore but not the latest/greatest but trends are fashion, not style. Sorry, rant over.  (I actually like carrying older bags to separate myself from the pack.)


----------



## Rockerchic

l.ch. said:


> I still use my mini Pandora! Is one of my favorite bags and fits a lot for its size! I think I will add a bigger size to my collection!


I love the small size when you need to carry more…definitely try it!


----------



## l.ch.

Rockerchic said:


> I love the small size when you need to carry more…definitely try it!


Will do! Thanks for the suggestion! 
to be honest, I think that the Pandora is much more practical compared to the Puzzle. I don’t have a Puzzle, but it looks a little cumbersome to open…


----------



## Rockerchic

l.ch. said:


> Will do! Thanks for the suggestion!
> to be honest, I think that the Pandora is much more practical compared to the Puzzle. I don’t have a Puzzle, but it looks a little cumbersome to open…


The prices on the resale market are amazing… I guess I got hooked at the right time. I bought mine brand new for a little less than $1000! There are even better deals for used and ither colors but I really wanted the midnight blue!


----------



## randr21

le_junkie said:


> I think the Pandora has a bit more edge/stronger style point of view than the Loewe Puzzle bag. My best friend carries the medium size as her work bag and she’s a leather fiend. I want to buy the mini Pandora in tumbled leather someday. Just love the look/presence of Pandora vs Antigona or any other Givenchy offerings.
> 
> The classic/outdated debates about styles is really subjective. As long as you love it, it will always be right. I guess sometimes our insecurities bubble up when we carry something we adore but not the latest/greatest but trends are fashion, not style. Sorry, rant over.  (I actually like carrying older bags to separate myself from the pack.)



I totally agree about the subjectivity. For me, it's never about what's "in favor" vs "out of favor" when it comes to trends. If it fits my current needs, and I like how it looks, and how it looks on me, then I'm going to buy it, carry it, wear it, use it. I also agree with the uniqueness factor. I tend to not like to wear what everyone else is wearing.


----------



## randr21

Rockerchic said:


> I am bumping this as I just finally bought a pandora in a beautiful midnight blue color. I love it so much. What was the pandora's downfall? I can't understand why it is still not popular and yet the loewe puzzle is all the rage. Similar style and I want both in my collection but honestly I have found the pandora to be so much easier to wear...so light weight, small strap fits easily over my shoulder, zipper location makes the bag super easy to get in and out of.
> For the loewe, I do love the gorgeous leather and want one too but doesnt' seem like it will be as practical.



I love Givenchy's midnight blue, in fact, they do their blues really well. I have it in the gale and the panda. I also have 1 puzzle, but about 10 pandas. Will I ever buy another puzzle?  Answer is no.  quality wise, I've come across many issues with Loewe products, from shoes to bags. Even the one I have now has a glue issue, which I've never had with Givenchy bags, or any other QC issues. The fact that retail price of puzzle is so much more than a panda blows my mind, and luckily I didn't pay retail for my puzzle.

My theory on why loewe is more popular than Givenchy is bc of marketing. Something that is harder to obtain, e.g. price point in this case, make it more covetable. Much harder to find preloved puzzle as well. Also, Givenchy appeals to a different demographic than Loewe. It's more edgy and androgynous in its design aesthetic. Meanwhile, loewe has ibiza and animals as part of their accessories collection.

Like @le_junkie said, it's subjective. I wouldn't call it a downfall, but maybe a downtrend. There are still others like yourself that have discovered the versatility and usability of the panda, which is another reason why givenchy still makes it, and is considered for us OG fans, a classic.


----------



## Rockerchic

randr21 said:


> I love Givenchy's midnight blue, in fact, they do their blues really well. I have it in the gale and the panda. I also have 1 puzzle, but about 10 pandas. Will I ever buy another puzzle?  Answer is no.  quality wise, I've come across many issues with Loewe products, from shoes to bags. Even the one I have now has a glue issue, which I've never had with Givenchy bags, or any other QC issues. The fact that retail price of puzzle is so much more than a panda blows my mind, and luckily I didn't pay retail for my puzzle.
> 
> My theory on why loewe is more popular than Givenchy is bc of marketing. Something that is harder to obtain, e.g. price point in this case, make it more covetable. Much harder to find preloved puzzle as well. *Also, Givenchy appeals to a different demographic than Loewe. It's more edgy and androgynous in its design aesthetic.* Meanwhile, loewe has ibiza and animals as part of their accessories collection.
> 
> Like @le_junkie said, it's subjective. I wouldn't call it a downfall, but maybe a downtrend. There are still others like yourself that have discovered the versatility and usability of the panda, which is another reason why givenchy still makes it, and is considered for us OG fans, a classic.


Randr21 I totally agree on aesthetic. Mine tends on the edgy size (hence my handle) but as I've gotten older, I also love to add alittle more 'ralph lauren' but keep my overall style. I am going to get a tan puzzle--maybe a smushy medium size which is more similar to the small panda or the small (I haven't decided)-- when I go for the latter vibe:
How I'd where my Panda: 



And here's how I would wear my puzzle (with still a bit of Rockerchic)


----------



## randr21

Rockerchic said:


> Randr21 I totally agree on aesthetic. Mine tends on the edgy size (hence my handle) but as I've gotten older, I also love to add alittle more 'ralph lauren' but keep my overall style. I am going to get a tan puzzle--maybe a smushy medium size which is more similar to the small panda or the small (I haven't decided)-- when I go for the latter vibe:
> How I'd where my Panda:
> View attachment 5187944
> 
> 
> And here's how I would wear my puzzle (with still a bit of Rockerchic)
> View attachment 5187945



ah, then no wonder the panda appeals to you, and that outfit totally edges it up more. i've worn the panda with preppy outfit and can look like a student, so it can be a chameleon. however, edgy is its true nature i feel.

the puzzle has a more artsy and architectural vibe, so I understand why it's a classic. i much prefer the med, bc it's more convertible than the small, but i'm sure you'll rock either size.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rockerchic said:


> Randr21 I totally agree on aesthetic. Mine tends on the edgy size (hence my handle) but as I've gotten older, I also love to add alittle more 'ralph lauren' but keep my overall style. I am going to get a tan puzzle--maybe a smushy medium size which is more similar to the small panda or the small (I haven't decided)-- when I go for the latter vibe:
> How I'd where my Panda:
> View attachment 5187944
> 
> 
> And here's how I would wear my puzzle (with still a bit of Rockerchic)
> View attachment 5187945


@Rockerchic I have that exact medium size black Pandora in the top photo and I love it to bits!  Also have a tan medium Puzzle which is fabulous too - in fact the medium black Panda and medium tan Puzzle are my two absolute favourite everyday workhorse bags 
The black Pandora is old and the Puzzle new (2021) but I treasure both and really love wearing them.

Congrats on your midnight blue Pandora - sounds like you got a great deal for a gorgeous bag. The Puzzle price is crazy now,  and especially compared to the Pandora.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I have brown medium Panda in pepe leather and I am absolutely in love with it. The style is soooo me. I also own a mini panda and the medium size will be used for when I can travel again.


----------



## gee

Rockerchic said:


> I am bumping this as I just finally bought a pandora in a beautiful midnight blue color. I love it so much. What was the pandora's downfall? I can't understand why it is still not popular and yet the loewe puzzle is all the rage. Similar style and I want both in my collection but honestly I have found the pandora to be so much easier to wear...so light weight, small strap fits easily over my shoulder, zipper location makes the bag super easy to get in and out of.
> For the loewe, I do love the gorgeous leather and want one too but doesnt' seem like it will be as practical.


I still wear my mini Panda! One of my favorites. I do also have a small Loewe Puzzle in tan.  I also find the Pandora easier to wear, but both are great bags.


----------



## manpursefan

The Pandora has been officially removed from Givenchy's website.

Matthew Williams killed the Panda


----------



## randr21

Let's see how well their new designs sell.


----------



## l.ch.

Well… I love my mini Pandora…


----------



## manpursefan

randr21 said:


> Let's see how well their new designs sell.


The fact that the 4G thread only has 2 pages here and I don't see any active threads on Cut-Out tells me their new designs will flop 

Antigona's the only line keeping them relevant at this point


----------



## randr21

manpursefan said:


> The fact that the 4G thread only has 2 pages here and I don't see any active threads on Cut-Out tells me their new designs will flop
> 
> Antigona's the only line keeping them relevant at this point


I almost want them to keep being low key cool, and not super popular to the masses, like Gucci has become. However, they cant keep relying on their classic designs to keep them relevant, as you've noted. I guess there will be revolving door of creative directors until someone gets it right.


----------



## rdgldy

Still love the Pandora-kept my mini.  It is so chic and unusual and the best crossbody.


----------



## Jaime

randr21 said:


> I totally agree about the subjectivity. For me, it's never about what's "in favor" vs "out of favor" when it comes to trends. If it fits my current needs, and I like how it looks, and how it looks on me, then I'm going to buy it, carry it, wear it, use it. I also agree with the uniqueness factor. I tend to not like to wear what everyone else is wearing.



I am the same I have never followed trend and the "It" bags. I have a lot of "It" bags now that I bought well after they were the in thing. I tend to buy bags I have looked at and loved for ages when they're no longer desired by everyone.

I bought a second Pandora a few weeks ago. I love the style and it's so practical for me. My medium black and mini olive green I have had and loved for around 10 years so I added a small.

I will always buy bags I love and will use rather than because other people think it's fashionable or seen on every second person. I don't get why some people care what others think so much that they need to ask if it's still in fashion before buying. It shouldn't matter what someone else thinks. There's plenty of in fashion styles of bags and clothing etc I wouldn't be seen dead in but that doesn't stop the next person following on. Each to their own I say. Buy what YOU love.


----------



## 880

i never Considered the Pandora bc of the brand name written on the top and bc I was worried stuff would fall out. I would say my style is in between rocker and sartorial, neither fish nor fowl. I love the mini puzzle and think it’s pretty practical for a small bag. I love that we are all so different and I adore the pics of the Pandora here.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jaime said:


> * I don't get why some people care what others think so much that they need to ask if it's still in fashion before buying.* It shouldn't matter what someone else thinks. There's plenty of in fashion styles of bags and clothing etc I wouldn't be seen dead in but that doesn't stop the next person following on. Each to their own I say. Buy what YOU love.



I also wonder about that


----------



## IntheOcean

Jaime said:


> I will always buy bags I love and will use rather than because other people think it's fashionable or seen on every second person. I don't get why some people care what others think so much that they need to ask if it's still in fashion before buying. It shouldn't matter what someone else thinks. There's plenty of in fashion styles of bags and clothing etc I wouldn't be seen dead in but that doesn't stop the next person following on. Each to their own I say. Buy what YOU love.


So, so true! Pandora is a beautiful and unique-looking bag, truly a staple in Givenchy's lineup, IMO. It is not 'in fashion' now, strictly speaking, but what of it?


----------



## songofthesea

Actually they’re selling several versions on their website now.  I got one recently and have been admiring it and loving it from afar. it’s truly a gorgeous bag but I feel like it doesn’t look right on me. When i look at the pix of how it looks on everyone else, it looks the same on me. Maybe I just need to get used to the shape.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> It is *not 'in fashion' now*, strictly speaking, but what of it?


For me this is clearly a reason to buy


----------



## Jaime

Pollie-Jean said:


> For me this is clearly a reason to buy


Agree. If you still love something long after its the "in thing" it's worth it. Imagine only wanting to carry "it" bags that everyone else has and that other people think are cool? You'd be selling and buying at a fast rate which would get unreasonably expensive.


----------



## rdgldy

Definitely would prefer to stand out than follow the herd!!


----------



## MidAtlantic

I have a large Pandora in a gorgeous purple (don't recall the official color name) and it's one of my most versatile and complimented bags.  I think that when a bag is "you", it's always seen as fashionable.


----------



## Happy Luppy

I think the Pandora is one of Givenchy's classic bags. The Pandora _isn't_ outdated at all because of its unique Pepe leather and shape.


----------



## solitudelove

I have both medium and mini pandora. Croc embossed in medium and pepe leather in mini size. They're definitely workhorse bags and can fit so many things, but I find that the medium really weighs down on my shoulders when I fill up the bag, even when I wore it crossbody with the strap. Compared to my other bags like Balenciaga, I really felt the heaviness with the pandora. The mini one is more of my grab and go bag.


----------



## songofthesea

Ended up selling the small and getting the mini. The mini fits a lot-keys, wallet, phone, makeup bag and kindle, plus assorted masks and other things that just find their way into my bags! I’m loving it!


----------



## gee

songofthesea said:


> Ended up selling the small and getting the mini. The mini fits a lot-keys, wallet, phone, makeup bag and kindle, plus assorted masks and other things that just find their way into my bags! I’m loving it!


My mini panda is 8 years old and still my favorite bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

songofthesea said:


> Ended up selling the small and getting the mini. The mini fits a lot-keys, wallet, phone, makeup bag and kindle, plus assorted masks and other things that just find their way into my bags! I’m loving it!





gee said:


> My mini panda is 8 years old and still my favorite bag!


Bought my first Pandora a month ago and it's a Mini. It fits so much! (For a mini bag, of course) Very user-friendly.


----------



## Levelero

Classic for sure!


----------



## songofthesea

IntheOcean said:


> Bought my first Pandora a month ago and it's a Mini. It fits so much! (For a mini bag, of course) Very user-friendly.


I actually think it holds more than some “small bags”. I fit my wallet, phone, makeup bag, keys, kindle, hand sanitizer and some other assorted stuff that just seems to find its way in there….


----------



## IntheOcean

songofthesea said:


> I actually think it holds more than some “small bags”. I fit my wallet, phone, makeup bag, keys, kindle, hand sanitizer and some other assorted stuff that just seems to find its way in there….


Same, I cuttently have my full-size wallet, large pack of wipes, tissues, hand lotion, mints, cardholders, phone, and all the contents of the makeup/necesser are in the interior zipped pocket. The bag still has some room to spare.


----------



## thundercloud

Still love my small pepe pandora! One of my fav bags and has been used a TON over the years. I love having being able to carry it 3 diff ways with the crossbody strap and handle/shoulder strap. It's all broken in, so it's nice and slouchy. I love how the pepe leather gives it a more unique look and feel.


----------



## Esquared72

My medium Pandora is my workhorse…I haven’t been gentle with it (but not abusive either) and it still looks new. It’s my go-to bag for travel - fits a ton, super comfortable to carry, easy to access what I need, and versatile in how I can carry it. It will always be a classic to me.


----------



## Monera

I think it's a classic for sure. I've been searching for a while and I just bought a Mini in the brown pepe leather at an amazing price! TRR had listed it as "heavy creasing throughout" LOL


----------



## dignatius

I consider the Pandora a niche classic because its edginess does not appeal to everyone.  I live in a pretty conservative area and I've only seen two Pandoras in the wild in the last 5 years.  However, it does fall into the category of "if you know, you know" and mine usually gets a second glance from those who know...


----------



## jen_sparro

I bought a Pandora mini from TRR late in July and it has become my go-to for errands. It was well used by the previous owner and is very slouchy and soft. It holds more than I expected and I really like the Pepe leather. 

I remember seeing these when they first came out over 10yrs ago and at the time I didn't like the Pepe leather and I thought the bag was a weird shape... tastes change and I've seen the light! I think it's a Givenchy classic and I will wear it happily into the future.


----------



## Lime Green

I’m also in the camp that has recently seen the light on this bag! First saw it nearly 10 years ago and disliked it. Fast forward to 2020 when I tried on a mini in the Pepe leather, then I was hooked. I now own a mini in black Pepe and a small in tan Pepe. This has to be the best casual crossbody bag out there.


----------

